# TV stuck in Home Theater mode



## gohlse (Dec 7, 2010)

Hello, My mitsubishi projection tv vs-5073 is stuck in home theater mode and the remote broke. I can not get any other remote to take the code and control tv's functions...... help


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

Are you able to switch modes by using the TV's buttons?


----------



## gohlse (Dec 7, 2010)

With the tv console I can only change input A and B, I can not get into the ext1,2,or 3.


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

I'm not sure what your code issue is. The original remote is no longer available but you can get a generic programmed one for $19 although it won't have the following functions.

*VCR-B, Index, Off-T, VCR/TV, Quick Program

*http://www.replacementremotes.com/MITSUBISHI/Buy-290P035B4-290P035040-TV-Remote-Control.html


----------

